# Super Pi 32M scores



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

Now,we had the sp1m thread...let us see the tweaking ability of techpowerup`s members with this bench. 
the rules are:*you can use max frequency.use only the 1.5XS version with a checksum screenie...*
be my guest...
*
Current Standings:*
*1. giorgos th.: 8.37.172s* (E8600 @ 5554)
*2. dominick32: 12.27.047s* (E6700 @ 4365)
*3. Zebbo: 12.28.094s* (E6400 @ 4101)
*4. alpha0ne: 13.13.344s* (E6600 @ 3906)
*5. ManoWaari: 14.37.906* (E6600 @ 3500)
*6. DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E: 14.56.953s* (E6400 @ 3720)
*7. LEKAMIES: 15.00.641s* (Q6600 @ 3600)
*8. novazero: 16.28.156s* (Intel E6700 @ 3200
*9. strick94u: 17.04.156* (E6600 @ 3330)
*10. Crisao23: 25.57.188s* (Opteron 165 @ 2907)
*11. theonetruewill: 26.41.625s* (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2840)
*12. Kwchang007: 27.23.578s* (Intel T7200 @ 2000)
*13. p_o_s_pc: 29.54.781s* (A64 X2 4600+ @ 2517)
*14. pmrdij: 33.18.656s* (A64 3400+ @ 2507)


----------



## Canuto (Dec 16, 2006)

Later on I'll enter i promise 

I have to downclock to 3.6Ghz :/

lol


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

only the C2D have to play at 3600 max.all the others feel free to post your time at any desired frequency..


----------



## Crisao23 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> Now,we had the sp1m thread...let us see the tweaking ability of techpowerup`s members with this bench.
> the rules are:cpu frequency must be maximum *3600* mhz (for C2D) and use only the 1.5XS version with a checksum screenie...
> be my guest...



thats cheating cuz the E6300 and E6400 only got L2 Cache 2M sharing and E6600 and up got 4M thats going to to help you and others that got those get a faster time at that speed :shadedshu

but i'll still give it a go when i burn in the cpu just changed it back last night


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

ok.fair enough..


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

maybe now i can beat a E6600 

so are you going to try giorgos th. ?


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

just awaiting for the first juicy results and then i`ll post mine..hehehe


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

A screen shot showing CPU-Z sould be needed too like below as a lot of ppl think its OK to cut n past, even so called WR holders have very recently been found out @ XS   

13m 54.297s alpha0ne E6600 P5W DH G.Skill PC6400HZ Modded Apex WC XP Pro SP2








Looks like I'm the first


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

You could also try 2 x 32M @ 3.60GHz


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

If we all use the same format it should make it a lot easier to keep a list updated  


Like this :

13m 54.297s alpha0ne E6600 P5W DH G.Skill PC6400HZ Modded Apex WC


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

aha...now its my turn.......with XP pro SP2.
13.29.063s - 6600 - P5B dlx - GSkill 6400HZ - air cooling


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats an *EXCELLENT* time giorgos th.


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

thanx M8.i`ve got my better backups.......hehehe...
come ooooooooooon....give me juice....
we`re in some serious benchmarking here with the 32m.........


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2006)

well heres mine


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

I`m sure you can do better.. 
οh and sth i forgot.always mention the type of windows you are using (XP,2003 etc etc).


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> οh and sth i forgot.always mention the type of windows you are using (XP,2003 etc etc).



I have edited post # 9 

Unless you have different categories eg E6600 and above, E6400 and E6300, A64 etc @ *3.60GHz* it will get very confusing unless you just use unlimited GHz


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 16, 2006)

no no categories.from E6600 and above (E6700 etc etc) the barrier is 3600 mhz.all the others can post whatever they like....i want to see the tweaking action...


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 19, 2006)

oh come on....you all prefer the "easy" benches??


----------



## Zebbo (Dec 19, 2006)

You asked for it 
12mins 28secs

Mushkin XP-650W
Biostar TForce 965 Deluxe (BIOS 0921)
E6400 @ 4.1GHz / 1.55V
Mushkin XP2-8500 / 4-4-4-11 / 2.22V


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 19, 2006)

aaaaaaa...beautifull!!
just what i wanted...


----------



## Zebbo (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks

Why dont you add list fo results in first post? Just a thought for helping to get this thread a little more popular


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 19, 2006)

you might have a point here.
lets try it...


----------



## alpha0ne (Dec 19, 2006)

alpha0ne 13m 13.344s E6600 P5W DH G.Skill PC6400HZ Modded Apex WC


----------



## dominick32 (Dec 30, 2006)

sadly, this is a very old screenshot. My times and stability have improved tremendously, I just dont have any new screenshots:
12m 27 sec


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 30, 2006)

a bit of windows tweaking perhaps??
BTW nice time there..


----------



## pt (Jan 1, 2007)

no checksum


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 29, 2007)

Ouch, took me over 32 mins with my laptop. Hmm need to try with a higher oc.

32m 55.860s - PM750(@2.2Ghz) - 1gb Ram 533 -XP Pro SP2


----------



## caveman_1990 (Jan 29, 2007)

I ran into some problems

I can run anything from 1M and under but if I do 32M the super PI stops saying "ERROR NOT EXCAT IN ROUND"


----------



## pt (Jan 29, 2007)

caveman_1990 said:


> I ran into some problems
> 
> I can run anything from 1M and under but if I do 32M the super PI stops saying "ERROR NOT EXCAT IN ROUND"



that means instability m8


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 30, 2007)

27 min and 23 sec....little bit of ocing would help here, of course there's that stupid dell bios


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

Is no one else going to take up the 32m challenge


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 20, 2007)

Is this thread dead? Can someone update it please


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2007)

Although 32m is a good idea, I think the 3600MHz cap for 4mb Core2's is ridiculous. I know this was a dead post until recently, could this be why?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 20, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Although 32m is a good idea, I think the 3600MHz cap for 4mb Core2's is ridiculous. I know this was a dead post until recently, could this be why?



Yeah cut the caps. If someone had a better processor then good for them. Even better when the less expensive chips beat them!


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 20, 2007)

the point of the 3600 barrier for the 4mb c2ds is because i want to see the tweaking thing not the raw mhz for the result.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 20, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> the point of the 3600 barrier for the 4mb c2ds is because i want to see the tweaking thing not the raw mhz for the result.



I understand why you implemented the caps, but this thread is never going to be populated with results if the caps are there. Look at your Superpi 1M respect: ) database- no caps and hugely popular. Honestly remove the caps and see what people get. And just for argument's sake: in the CPUMark 2.1 rankings the top 2 or 3 cpu's are E6400's not E6600's, AND an E4300 is way up there too.

PS I'm not trying to insult you or your thread rules in any way, I love the superpi threads I just think they'll be more popular without the caps.


----------



## strick94u (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's mine with my AM2 rig


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's mine...


----------



## strick94u (May 27, 2007)

how many months b4 you update this thread dude?


----------



## giorgos th. (May 27, 2007)

i lost the count.....


----------



## strick94u (May 27, 2007)

Way to support you own thread dude :shadedshu.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 27, 2007)

if you don`t like it don`t post dude.....


----------



## zekrahminator (May 27, 2007)

I'm sure you all know about shocked/warning kitten by now. 

Thread cleaned.


----------



## strick94u (May 27, 2007)

giorgos th. said:


> if you don`t like it don`t post dude.....



Point noted


----------



## giorgos th. (May 28, 2007)

new score and updated..


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 3, 2007)

Another new score before i kiss my Abit bye bye...


----------



## strick94u (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice score


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 10, 2007)

Another one with the P5K deluxe.seems faster from the 975 with the correct settings.


----------



## novazero (Jul 14, 2007)

*SuperPi 32M Time*

My time is 16m 28.156s with C2D E6700 @ 3.2GHz.


----------



## ManoWaari (Jul 16, 2007)

My 32M result 24/7 settings: 14m.37.906s


----------



## FA22RaptorF22 (Jul 19, 2007)

To the above post...nice setup.  Try to ask someone for some liquid Nitrogen and make yourself a cpu mount for it, then you can overclock well over 5ghz.

Now, I believe the race was to calculate 32m digits of pi.  Who said how we had to do it?  It was with a pc and a program...right?

How is 4 min 7 seconds???

On a non-oc'ed Amd Athlon 64 3800+ notebook...


----------



## DOM (Jul 19, 2007)

FA22RaptorF22 said:


> To the above post...nice setup.  Try to ask someone for some liquid Nitrogen and make yourself a cpu mount for it, then you can overclock well over 5ghz.
> 
> Now, I believe the race was to calculate 32m digits of pi.  Who said how we had to do it?  It was with a pc and a program...right?
> 
> ...




 read the 1st page "*rules are*:you can use max frequency.use *only* the *1.5XS version *with a checksum screenie"


Edit: Also its the same for 1M thread


----------



## FA22RaptorF22 (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh i know...i still win at the calculation though.  Its not a fake...go try the program yourself.


----------



## pt (Jul 19, 2007)

that program calcultates it  in a different way i think


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 28, 2007)

26min 41.625 secs. 4600X2@ 2.84


----------



## strick94u (Aug 2, 2007)

submitted to be omitted


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 7, 2007)

New toy in town....4050mhz @ 1.53Vcore..
a 32m without the slightest tweaking..


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 7, 2007)

a bit better...i`m trying to find the cpu max so no tweaking on mem etc etc...
4098mhz with 1.55Vcore..


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 9, 2007)

4181mhz with 1.65Vcore...the cpu listens to Voltage...that`s nice..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2007)

i will post mine i am going to be using a X2 4600+@2.5ghz and i will keep the RAM speed and timings to myself for now,Windows XP SP2


----------



## Lekamies (Sep 8, 2007)

boxed cooling 1,525v(bios)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 8, 2007)

1.35v in BIOS RAM is a little tighter than stock but not as much as can be so i will post again tonight or tomorrow after higher overclocking and some tweaking.


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 10, 2007)

more on this later but this is my water cooled (USB powered) ASUS Z81K laptop.  so far 2.5GHz is the highest OC i can pull but the perk is that the system is running with a max temp of 63C with this speed at full load compared to running 2.2GHz (1.4v) with an idle low of 73C with the stock cooler.






- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## Wile E (Sep 11, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> more on this later but this is my water cooled (USB powered) ASUS Z81K laptop.  so far 2.5GHz is the highest OC i can pull but the perk is that the system is running with a max temp of 63C with this speed at full load compared to running 2.2GHz (1.4v) with an idle low of 73C with the stock cooler.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~dilacerated/laptop_usbwc/ma643400_1.45v_10x250_1t_3072_tttw_spi32mb.gif
> 
> - Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


I'm intrigued. Do you have pics of this water setup? That's something I'd really like to see.

Is it still portable as well?


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 11, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'm intrigued. Do you have pics of this water setup? That's something I'd really like to see.
> 
> Is it still portable as well?


still portable yes.  if you haven't already read it the thread related to the setup is here.

- Robert (pMr)dEATHiNjUNE


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 13, 2007)

a bit better at 4203mhz.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 13, 2007)

pmrdij said:


> still portable yes.  if you haven't already read it the thread related to the setup is here.
> 
> - Robert (pMr)dEATHiNjUNE


That's pretty awesome. All those RMAs had to suck, tho. lol.



giorgos th. said:


> a bit better at 4203mhz.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070913/32m.jpg


Awesome score.

An even more awesome overclock. What are your temps like on that?


----------



## pmrdij (Sep 13, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That's pretty awesome. All those RMAs had to suck, tho. lol.


yeah pretty maddening was all of that.  this was a test, however, geared towards seeing if a USB powered (or Firewire) solution could be feasible.  while the temps, at the moment, are decent enough to just carry on with the next option is to create my own small form box using higher end equipment as i am considering pin modding the 754 to supply 1.55v..  we'll see.

giorgos th. --> am i worthy of getting into the scores with my entries?

- Robert (PmR)DeathInJune


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not going to be running another 32m a stick of my ram shitted out on me


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Awesome score.
> 
> An even more awesome overclock. What are your temps like on that?



Thanx M8..with room temp 22C i had 33C idle and ~60C load with orthos stressing..
List updated.


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 2, 2007)

a bit better.


----------



## Rezal16 (Oct 9, 2007)

here's mine w/ C2D E4300..


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

with loose mem config...a quick one..


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 14, 2007)

cold night tonight...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2008)

After i get water on my CPU i am going to go for 2.8ghz and 1000+mhz(500mhz) ram speed...I hope to bring a fast AMD time with that... but first i need to finish my water cooling and a fresh install of window XP


----------



## novazero (Mar 9, 2008)

*novazero - SuperPi 32M time*






My 32M time is 14m 50.547s.
-System Specs-
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850, OC'd to 3.6GHz
Motherboard: ASUS Striker Extreme BIOS 1305, FSB OC'd to 1600MHz
RAM: OCZ FlexXLC DDR2 PC2-9200 @ 800MHz 4-4-4-12-13-1T
Cooling: Zalman CNPS9500 AT (Air)
Hard Drive: Seagate 1TB SATAII ST3100340AS
Media Drive: Lite-On LH-20A1H Firmware LL0C-FB-EOS
Power Supply: OCZ EvoStream 600W
Temperatures: CPU Idle = 30 C, CPU Full Stress = 55 C, MB = 36 C


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 10, 2008)

i post mine today and see how slow it is XD


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 10, 2008)

Here it is


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2008)

33.18.579s

A64 3400+ @2.365ghz


----------



## novazero (Mar 11, 2008)

I am still blown away by ManoWaari's 14m 37.906s, E6600 @ 3500 with a 2GHz FSB.  I didn't realize you could get better times with lower CPU clock and high FSB (comparing to my 3.6GHz 14m 50.547s).  I can't hit that FSB and would worry about frying my MB NB on air cooling. Very impressive


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 11, 2008)

my best so far with DDR2..


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, REALLY nice score and clock giorgos. Is that the right vcore in the CPUZ for that speed (think that would be a record itself)


----------



## craigo (Mar 11, 2008)

ph34r my l337 kingston value 677 ddr2...
specs in sig.... so 1600fsb on teh 975x


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 11, 2008)

update scores plz


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 31, 2008)

16m 06sec


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 14, 2008)

and even better with good DDR2..


----------



## Morgoth (Jun 14, 2008)

cmon update it... i'm still not on your list..


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 14, 2008)

i`m ordering sth and i`ll update later..


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 20, 2008)

and a 32m with DDR3 and -43C load.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice giorgos.  I can't wait till my Cell Shock DDR3 1866 get here, hopefully they will solve the problems I am having with my DDR3 liking to act more like DDR2, though it could be my board, that I will find out one I get my P5E3 and Blitz Extreme back from RMA.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 20, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i`m ordering sth and i`ll update later..



nice update..


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 31, 2008)

spent 3-4 lts of LN2 to get a nice score......
next stop 7'1x"....


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2009)

This run's good for 9th place


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 24, 2009)

*e8500 @ stock (3.16GHZ)*


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2009)

E6300 @ 3.2


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 16, 2009)

*dead thread...*

wow, I'd like to go for a 32mb run but this thread has been very neglected


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 17, 2009)

the 32m is for you,to learn how to tweak good....not for the thread...


----------



## hat (Feb 17, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> spent 3-4 lts of LN2 to get a nice score......
> next stop 7'1x"....



you couldn't break 5GHz?


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 17, 2009)

if i had more time with my 965 i would definetely break 5ghz...


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 17, 2009)

giorgos th. said:


> and even better with good DDR2..



now what I want to know is how much voltage does ddr2 need to get to 1140 mhz with cas 4 4 4 8...and what kind of cooling is required...I can't imagine NOT needing some serious voltage and cooling to get it to run at those settings.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 18, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> now what I want to know is how much voltage does ddr2 need to get to 1140 mhz with cas 4 4 4 8...and what kind of cooling is required...I can't imagine NOT needing some serious voltage and cooling to get it to run at those settings.



i honestly cannot remember but i guess ~2.4Vdimm with active cooling (12mm fan on top)..


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll have to get a screenie giorgios...but I got my mem at 1140 as well with cas 4 timings, but I think it was like 1.35 volts and NO extra cooling at all, got it to boot at 1160 actually but wasn't stable, at 1140 I was able to run super pi and some basic things though so it was at least quasi-sort of-stable


----------

